
Agrep – approximate grep for fast fuzzy string searching - colinprince
https://github.com/Wikinaut/agrep
======
opk
I'd recommend the newer tre agrep instead:
[https://github.com/laurikari/tre/](https://github.com/laurikari/tre/)

Wikipedia does a decent job of explaining the differences:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrep](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrep)

